# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  vui123

## evashopping

Câu hỏi 1:Hãy kể tất cả các nước trong vòng 3 giây.
Đáp án: 

Câu hỏi 2: 1 người đi vào rừng sâu để thám hiểm, thật không may cho ông ta khi bắt gặp 1 con đười ươi rất hung dữ muốn xé xác ông ta ra. Trong tay ông ta có 2 con dao, ông sợ quá vứt 2 con dao ra đó, con đười ươi nhặt lên và sau vài phút nó nằm vật xuống đất chết luôn. Bạn có biết tại sao không?
Đáp án: 

Câu hỏi 3
Câu hỏi: Có một cây cầu có trọng tải là 10 tấn, có nghĩa là nếu vượt quá trọng tải trên 10 tấn thì cây cầu sẽ sập. Có một chiếc xe tải chở hàng, tổng trọng tải của xe 8 tấn + hàng 4 tấn = 12 tấn. Vậy đố các bạn làm sao bác tài qua được cây cầu này (Không được bớt hàng ra khỏi xe)?
Đáp án: 

Câu hỏi 4
Câu hỏi: Nếu chỉ có một que diêm, trong một ngày mùa đông giá rét, bạn bước vào căn phòng có một cây đèn, một bếp dầu, và một bếp củi, bạn thắp gì trước tiên?
Đáp án:

Câu hỏi 5: Một kẻ giết người bị kết án tử hình. Hắn ta phải chọn một trong ba căn phòng: Phòng thứ nhất lửa cháy dữ dội, Phòng thứ hai đầy những kẻ ám sát đang giương súng, và phòng thứ ba đầy sư tử nhịn đói trong ba năm. Phòng nào an toàn nhất cho hắn?
Đáp án: 

Câu hỏi 6: 2 con vịt đi trước 2 con vịt, 2 con vịt đi sau 2 con vịt, 2 con vịt đi giữa 2 con vịt. Hỏi có mấy con vịt?
Đáp án:

----------

